# TDA8571J ... lo arme y... no sale audio, estara en mute ?



## cas

Buenas, les comento que soy medio lelo con la electronica. pero tenia ganas y me arme este amplificador porque me parecia muy sencillo.   

Le puse una fuente de PC que facilmente tiene que entregar 15 o 18A en 12V.

arme todo con la plaquita esa que andaba por aca (la de un solo lado)
el 15 conectado a 12V y todo eso.

pero no me anda.  el diag, no se como conectarlo para que me diagnostique.
y. hay un espacio arriba donde van dos de las entradas que no esta conectado a nada. ahi irían unos potenciometros?
Sin embargo las otras dos salidas parecen parecen que ya van conectadas.

La cuestion es que no se como diagnosticar cual es el problema.
me fije que los caminos esten bien en la plaqueta. pero no se si le erre en algo.

ahora pongo unas fotitos.


----------



## cas

Aca van las fotos.










lo arme usando esta placa, y agregue algunos conectores para poner el positivo y negativo, algunos por las dudas, y algunos para ver si podia poner bien el DIAG . (que no se como ponerlo)

el circuito que use fue este  (aun sin ningun potenciometro)





. pero no consigo que funcione.
lo que es RARO, pero RARO.
es que cuando toco el "DIAG" con el tester (con una sola patita del mismo, sin tener la otra a masa) se logra escuchar un ruido por los parlantes, y asi como que se escucha la musica de fondo. ni bien tocas masa, el sonido casi desaparece.

El TDA calienta algo, asique algo debe estar funcionando alli.
tambien si no tengo enchufado ningun "IN", el voltaje del DIAG es como 2V (2 - 2.5V) sera HIGH?
ni bien conecto 1 RCA, el voltaje de DIAG se va a 0.50V . (sera low?)

Que significa ese comportamiento, alguien tiene idea?

Diganme que me esta faltando. o sera que el chip no funciona? o que puede ser ?


----------



## cas

che, nadie me puede dar una manito?


----------



## electroaficionado

Revisaste el datasheet para ver uqe este bien conectado todo? Revisa bien con el tester la continuidad en todos los empalmes. Algunas soldaduras no se ven muy bien (De paso revisa el tutorial de soldadura que esta destacado no recuerdo en que seccion.

Saludos.


----------



## cas

jEJE Si si. necesito un soldador nuevo. JEJE

pero los probe con tester (continuidad nada mas), y todo esta tal cual el planito . pero no se que puede ser .

pregunto, hay que conectarle si o si todos los canales al mismo tiempo para que funcione?
y/o tiene alguna limitacion? . de entrada le mandaba 0.5V (un tono de 1khz), pero solo aparece sonido como digo, cuando toco con algo que haga masa (el tester por ej) en el pin ese de DIAG.

Che. y alguien me dice como conectar el diag ?  (se pone un led? o algo?)
digo algo que me pueda decir de algun modo que esta pasando.

o medir los ohms, o voltajes en algun lado para ver que pasa.

como el amplificador tiene proteccion (de corto, clipping, etc) todo eso. tengo miedo que este en proteccion ponele, y que por eso no salga sonido . o que haga clipping y me corte todos los canales. porque si lo dejo un rato, calienta un toque (no exagerado) como si mas o menos estuviera haciendo "algo"


----------



## zopilote

Tu IC esta detectando un corto, tambien puede ser que la fuente que usas sea muy ruidosa(prueba con bateria).


----------



## bachi

Unas consideraciones:
- Ponele un buen disipador con grasa siliconada.
- Este amplificador no es puenteable, al puentearlo, se pone en corto.
- el voltaje de alimentacion va desde los 12v hasta los 18, siendo 17volts el voltaje mas eficiente.
- La fuente que utilices debe estar perfectamente filtrada y debe ser capaz de entregar 14 volts @ 5amps. (para utilizar los 4 canales)
- Te recomiendo hacer la plaqueta porque el patillaje es bastante raro, y no vas a poder hacerlo en protoboard.
- La entrada es bastante sensible, no necesita un preamplificador. Como pueden ver, es muy similar al que se encuentra en la página de pablin (LINK)

Hay una diferencia: el de Pablin no anda.  
el circuito de la pagina de Pablin no indica que el pin 15 del ic debe ir conectado a positivo, este es el switch del "mute".


----------



## cas

Bien veamos. tendria que probar con una bateria a ver que hace. por un lado.
y luego, para la entrada, cuantos volts deberia meter? yo probe con 0.5V (De una onda senoidal, sacada de la salida de auricular de la PC, o de una radio chiquita)
La fuente es una switching de PC. la verdad no tengo idea si tendra mucho ruido, pero supongo que deberia andar bien.
es posible que tenga un corto. pero. lo revise 10 veces y no veo nada raro.

como puedo saber si el amplificador (chip) realmente funciona? . (con un tester)
hay forma de hacerlo? y saber si no esta quemado o algo ?


Y finalmente. alguien me dice como armarle el DIAG bendito ese 
por ahi con eso me puedo dar una mejor idea.


----------



## cas

a ver si no hice una boludez.

los capacitores como el de la foto. la parte donde tiene la linea blanca (que es la pata mas corta), es la va al negativo verdad? . y la pata mas larga al positivo no?

otra cosa. si conecto a la fuente, el positivo o negativo solo . el tester en el DIAG me lee 0.70V!. todo eso es ruido que se mete por tan solo 1 (ya sea neg. o pos.) de los cables de la fuente ?


----------



## cas

Oh, ya me funciono.
le quite el led. y salio andando magicamente . ¿?.

alguien me dice de que manera se puede hacer fundionar el DIAG ? (asi para que prenda o titile cuando hay clipping, etc)


----------



## cevollin

ops: hola soy nuevo en este foro y arme el amplificador con el td8571j pero tengo un problema el amplificador lo alimento con 12 volts 10 A (una fuente de pc) pero se olle un ruido y ademas en la carcasa de la fuente se siente como si estuviera haciendo contacto una face de corriente  en la carcasa de la fuente  ademas cuando toco la carcasa y mi mano a una tuberia se logra quitar bien poquito el ruido pero tengo duda de que mi circuito tda8571j no se queme acausa de la fuente ya lo cale con una bateria de auto y se escucho bien pero no se si la fuente esta mal o hase falta filtrarla o que


----------



## zopilote

Lo que sucede, es que no conectaste el chasis a GND (Tierra, 0V,etc...), conecta esa parte y cerciorate de la entrada de audio, tiene que estar bien soldada.


----------



## cevollin

ok muchas gracias la verdad es que si era la tierra y era la que me estaba causando ese ruido  en el chip.


----------



## Bambino

amigo lo que falta ahi en ese circuito es la pata 15 al + (Positivo).
saludos espero que te sirva.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Claro la pata mode. Si te fijas en el Datasheet del Ic te darias cuenta


----------



## DUARTE

Pues como dice cas lo arme y nada no sale audio ni se calienta el integrado, primero tenia conectado la pata 9 del integrado con una resistencia de 10k al positivo,  por cierto los condensadores que compre los pedi de 470nf y me dieron estos que dicen 2e473k  y el de 100nf 2e104j son de color marron  seran los correctos por que en las tiendas de por aca venden por vender te venden cosas que ni son.  El capacitor electrolitico si me dieron el de 2200mf a 25 volts.   Lo estoy conectando a la bateria de mi coche.???????????????????

Les voy a poner fotos lo mas rapido posible.

Aca hay algunas fotos


----------



## Cacho

DUARTE dijo:


> ...pedi de 470nf y me dieron estos que dicen 2e473k...


473 son 47000pf, o sea, 47nf.
Para que fueran 470nf debería decir 474.

Saludos


----------



## richard alonso

hola duarte,te comento que yo lo arme hace tiempo,y me marcho impecable,yo a la pata 9 la conecte atraves de un 7808,con lo que quedo marchando,que raro que no te marche,aparte esos condensadores son los de entrada de audio,(creo)ya que no me acuerdo bien del circuito,pero si son los de entrada de audio igualmente deberia de marchar,un saludo y que pases bien


----------



## luisdanielcalvillo

un truco rapido para limpiar el ruido a las fuentes de computadora es un enbobinado y con eso se limpian de ruido conectarlo en el cacle de corriente como puente
estas bobinas estan en teles viejas


----------



## pako1pakito2

el diag lo conectas como dise ahi en el dathaseth en esta pagina:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/8/TDA8571J.shtml
y toca dowand abajo suerte

ACA UNA PAGINA QUE LO HICIERON Y ANDA 
http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?...1&start=18&um=1&hl=es&sa=N&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1





                                                                                                                    PACO


----------



## richard alonso

como estas pako,mira no se cual es el amplificador que armaste con el tda8571j,pero si es el mismo que el que esta en pablin,funciona,porque yo lo arme,no me acuerdo del circuito pero el de pablin hay 2 patas del integrado que no aparesen conectadas,para que funcione creo  que es la pata 9 del ic,que hay que alimentarla con 8v,que es el remoto del integrado,si no alimentas esa pata no funciona el amplificador por que el integrado quedaria en stand by,no te recomiendo alimentar es pata con 12v por que se me quemo con esa tencion,pero con 8v anda perfecto,yo hacee tiempo subi al foro una foto de ese amplificador que arme yo,saludos


----------



## DjViLLA

ami lo que me extraña no es que no te de sonido, ami lo que me extraña es que enecienda D 

por cierto no quiero molestarte ni nada de eso primero muchisima suerte con el circuito y ojala lo agas funcionar, y lo segundo es que te apuntes a un cursillo de soldadura por favor que al ver eso me a dolido el alma


----------



## zxeth

hay un pin al que hay que conectar si a 12v , creo que era el 15, yo tenia el mismo problema pero ya lo solucione hace como 1 anio atras (no tengo enie) tocando los contactos. Y ante la duda antes de preguntar habria que fijarse en el datasheet. Ahi tambien te dan un opcional de como prenderlo poniendo tension ahi como hacen los autos desde el cable azul del equipo de audio y no apagando y prendiendo con un boton. Acuerdense que este OP AMP es para car audio y no para casa. El data es este http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA8571J.pdf . No recomiendo ese impreso que pusieron al principio, no tiene forma de disiparse ni nada. Si prendo la otra pc subo el pcb que cree yo y es mucho mas comodo de trabajar, pero mas grande.


----------



## LEON ARG

hola, les paso un PCB hecho por mi que funciona. La parte del cobre está al derecho para pasarlo con una fotocopia y plancharlo. 
http://img714.imageshack.us/i/4x40wcompon.png/
http://img404.imageshack.us/i/4x40w.png/
Referencias de componentes:
Violeta: tda 8571
Amarillo: Salidas
Rojo: Capacitores 474
Azul: Entrada de señal
Celeste: alimentación (pad cuadrado masa)
Líneas verdes: Puentes
El pad grande de atrás del integrado es masa de SEÑAL. Los recuadros con un pad cuadrado y otro redondo tienen la medida de las borneras para placa, de esas que pueden acoplarse.... Espero que les sirva... está probado y funciona tanto en automóviles, como también con una fuente bien rectificada y regulada de un voltaje adecuado (ver hoja de datos) para uso en el hogar. Saludos.


----------



## zxeth

jajaja sabes que mi pcb es practicamente igual? jajajajajajajja, solo que las salidas estaban de costado todas y la entrada de tension estaba al cosatado para no confundirme


----------



## kiwara

hola que tal,tengo un par de  consultas: el pin 9 que es de diagnostico en la imagen del pcb esta conectado con la resistencia que dice la hoja de datos?,luego el pin 12 a que debe ir conectado, la señal de masa puede ir conectado a la masa de la fuente?


----------



## richard alonso

una pregunta,el amplificador que armaste,por casualidad es el de pablin,si fuera ese,tendia que marcharte,yo lo hise hace tiempo y marcha impecable,otra cosa,una de las 2 patas del integrado,de las que quedan libres,es para el remoto,alimentala con unos 8v y deveria de marchar,una de las dos,creo que es la pata 9,otra cosa,que raro que entre en corto la fuente,fijate,capas que hay alguna soldadura haciendo puente donde no deve,o que el condensador de la fuente del amplificador no este conectado alrreves,saludos


----------



## kiwara

no,  es de la hoja de datos de dicho amplificador  y si para mi tambien es raro puesto que lo testie con el multimetro y no marca ninguna señal de que esta en corto. y si es raro, y como es eso del control remoto.podrias mandarme un plano si es posible del ciruito remoto que podria ir acoplado al integrado?gracias


----------



## kiwara

hola una consulta es posible juntando 2 de estos integrados (TDA 8571j) duplicar su potencia? saludos


----------



## marcfma

Como dijo Bambino la pata 15 no está conectada a nada.Ademas las soldaduras son de terror...........


----------



## zebax

hola alguno ha armado este diseño y le funciona http://otro-geek-mas.blogspot.com/2008/11/fotosecuencia-howto-armar-amplificador.html


----------



## zxeth

Aca esta el 8571j que hice yo y anda perfecto
Pcb 8571j


----------



## zebax

hola amigos, el PCB q*UE* deje en un enlace para q*UE* me dijeran si funcionaba, si funciona yo mismo lo hice y anda de maravilla suerte


----------



## Davidgk

Amigo vi tu ampli en el  foto el del TDA8571J! me podrías pasar el circuito en limpio? la verdad es que estoy fascinado con eso y según lo q dicen algunos el de pablin no funciona y era eso nomas! que si me podrías pasar el planito? total lo dibujas en el paint (es fácil)....

MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pandacba

Disculpen mi intromisión en el tema..... pero nadie menciona el recurrir a las fuentes.... que el cirtuito aquel que el circuito ete, que el pcb, que la pata tal deberia tener....
Digo yo y me pregunto, aqui en el foro alguien se tomo la molestia de subir una guia para el diseño de amplificadores con circuitos TDA.... que esta magnífica, y encima por el mismo fabricante, que supongo yo algo a de saber no les parece?

En otros tiempos cuando no era fácil acceder a estos Datasheets era todo un caso, pero sin embargo no veia tantos problemas como ahora que teinen todo al alcande de la mano o mejor dicho de los dedos
Con tipear en cualquier buscador el nombre del CI ya te salen los datasheete ofrecidas por diferntes web,cuando no la misma pag del fabricante, enonces porque no recurrir a esta info, en el Datasheet esta un esquema interno del ciruito para que no sea una caja negra con pines, alli esta un circuito de test, alli esta una o varia aplicaciones posibles y por lo general un circuito impreso sugerido, que es para evitar problemas de oscilaciones por el tema de las masas y de lsa capacidades distribuidas sobre el mismo...
Tienen un problema recurran a el, alli esta toda la data que no esta en un simple circuito publicado, alli verna tensiones máximas y minimas de funcionamienteo corriente en reposo, corriene a plena carga tensiones en los distintos pines como y para que sirven algunos como por ejemplo mute y stnd-by que necesitan un 0 y un 1 para estar on u off pero cuanto es el valor para cada estado alli lo dice tipicamnte un estao alto no debe ser inferior 4.5V y uno bajo como máximo puede tener 1V pero esto puede variar de uns dispositivo a otro alli se sacan toda la duda y saben si anda o no, medir la salida de parlane a masa debe estar aprox la mitad de la tensión de fuene y debe ser parejo si no lo es hay problemas


Hace años realice un sintonizador de FM con el TDA7000, fue publicado en la prestigiosa revista Elektor y alguien fabrico el pcb y lo comercializo lo armo y no funciona, reviso si cometi algun error de armado o confusión con los componentes y nada, En la misma revista se publicaba el circuito de aplicación del fabricante, un capacitor estaba cambiado de posición debi ir un extremo a masa y estaba entre dos patas, erro de diseño del pcb lo saque y los solde prorilajamente por la parte inferior y anduvo de una.....


Es más facil echarle la culpa al CI y decir no sirve, que hacer lo logico.... para eso el fabricante se toma la molestia de publicar todo eso.... 

Esto intenta ser un aporte para facilitarles la vida y orientarlos en la forma correcta y eficiente de encarar las cosas....


----------



## chizzo_16

hola... se que esta medio abandonado el tema pero estoy volviendome loco.... arme el ampli pero con el ic 8567q.... el impreso es exactamente igual... lo armé y no funciona.... solo funciona si toco con mi dedo la entrada.... no se que hacer!!
Gracias!


----------



## Cacho

Si poniendo el dedo en la entrada el ampli hace ruido, entonces es que funciona (aunque sea, funciona mal).
Revisá cómo estás conectando la entrada de audio que estés usando.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Bueno, soy uno más al que no le ha funcionado el ampli. Esto de las funciones MUTE y Stby...  Para mi están hechas el p**o.

El pin 9 lo tengo alimentado a través de una resistencia de 10K al positivo, como indica en la hoja de datos. Y el pin 15 lo tengo alimentado a través de una resistencia de 100 ohms al positivo.

Síntomas:
Cuando conecto la alimentación (12V estabilizados) se oye un ruido en el parlante, como que el amplificador arranca, pero al conectarle señal no amplifica. Ya veo que hice algo mal con los pines de MUTE y Stand-By... 

El PCB que realicé es de diseño propio, y de acuerdo al datasheet.
Ahí subo un Layout del PCB para que vean pistas y componentes.

Una pequeña aclaración: Cuando inserté la plantilla para el integrado me equivoqué con el espaciado de pines, yo pensé que todas las "Multiwatt" eran iguales sólo que con más o menos pines... pero no. 
 Igual pude remediarlo torciendo todas las patitas del integrado, quedando más juntas... 

Si puedo cuelgo una foto.

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth

los capacitores de entrada son de ceramica no electroliticos, tambien pueden ser de polyester.  En el pin 15 yo no puse ninguna resistencia, lo puse directamente a 12v, anda todavia, pero en realidad, como es un amplificador para auto, el pin 15 se conecta al cable azul que sale de la cassetera del auto (5 volts creo que tenia). El pin 9 no lo conecte yo, no estas haciendo diagnostico de nada. Aca yo subi una pcb que hice yo y anda sin problemas


----------



## Tavo

Los capacitores de entrada no tienen nada que ver, es una *BURRADA* poner cerámicos de 100nF o Poliéster, sean del tipo que sean, 100nF es una burrada completa. No hice caso a eso. Ahí fueron 2,2uF NP.

Vi el pcb que hiciste pero no me gusta para nada. Por eso hice mi diseño, más compacto y pistas más ordenadas... 

Ahora voy a ver bien el tema de esos pines, quizá tenga que meter un 7805... pienso... 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## richard alonso

amigos yo hace tiempo arme el que viene en la pagina de pablin y me marcho perfecto,ahora no recuerdo pero creo que la pata 8 la alimente con un 7809 y la pata 9 quedava libre,es asi o alrreves no recuerdo bien pero el circuito marcho perfecto


----------



## zxeth

Ami tambien me parecen una burrada los ceramicos pero ese fue mi primer ampli y lo deje asi. Por algo lo pondran no?. Me gusta como quedo tu pcb, yo la hice de esa forma porque esta echa a mano no a impresora, sino la habria echo mucho mas compacta.


----------



## Tavo

*Zxeth*, gracias por el detalle, pero te tengo que decir que tuve un gran error ahí; y es que al momento de elegir la plantilla para el integrado pensé que todas las "Multiwatt" tenían el mismo espaciado de pines, pero me confundí y me di cuenta tarde, cuando ya tenía hecho el PCB en la placa... :cabezon:

Así que, tuve que torcer todos los pines del integrado un poquito hacia adentro, porque ese espaciado era bastante más chico... 

Pronto corregiré el PCB así lo subo al foro, dame algún tiempo y lo publico. 

Si me podrías dar una mano con el mío te lo agradecería.

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth

Jajaja no hay drama, ami me paso algo parecido, hice mi segundo pcb con ese ampli y me quedaron todos los agujeros torcidos asi que por ende tube que torcer todas las patas jajaja. Fijate la tension que tenes a la salida de los amplificadores. Todavia no comprendo porque conectastes el pin diag, desconectalo de la resistencia y fijate que es lo que pasa, si esta andando mal supuestamente en la pata del diag tendrian que aparecer 0,6v, yo nunca la conecte a ningun lado


----------



## Tavo

Ok. Mañana hago eso. Ahora no porque ya son las 2 AM y no da para andar haciendo ruidos.

En realidad, el pin DIAG lo conecté porque así decía el datasheet... el PCB que hice está guiado por el esquemático del datasheet.

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth

Jajajaja la verdad que nadie quisiera recordarse de vos a las 2 de la mañana jajaja, yo me guie por partes, una parte la saque del datasheet y otra parte la saque de una casetera que estaba aca en casa. El pin 15 estaba conectado a el positivo por eso yo tambien lo conecte directo, y el 9 no estaba conectado a ningun lado. Lo que nunca voy a entender es la pcb que te da el datasheet, lo tendrian que actualizar


----------



## Tavo

zxeth dijo:


> Lo que nunca voy a entender es la pcb que te da el datasheet, lo tendrian que actualizar


Nop, el PCB del datasheet está muy bien realizado y super profesional, lo que te confunde a vos es que es
*dual-layer* (doble capa). Es decir, las dos caras de la placa tienen cobre y las dos caras tienen pistas. De esta manera es mucho más fácil hacer las conexiones y no se necesitan puentes, pero en verdad, hacer un PCB dual layer en casa... es todo un dolor de testículos. No es algo entretenido, que digamos... 

Los puentes que hay en mi diseño diría que son inevitables, busqué la forma para poner la menor cantidad posible. Y el capacitor de by-pass lo sobredimensioné respecto del datasheet, que recomienda uno de 2200uF, yo puse 4700uF 25V.

Mañana subo una foto de la placa que hice. Me arrepiento mucho de haberla hecho en placa de fibra (no es pertinax), este amplificador no se merece una placa así... 

Entonces voy a probar desconectar del todo el pin 9 y mandar derecho al positivo el 15.

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth

Ha si lo se lo del dual layer, lo que no entiendo es como ponen los pines en la pcb, porque tienen 4 hileras de pines y de donde salieron los 2 pines gigantes de los costados. Ahora te adjunto una imagen. Por lo de la pcb no lo veo mal, excepto que lo uses para el auto este amplificador no te lo recomiendo. Ojo es un buen ampli, pero no entrega mas de 20 watts. A este ammpli lo tenia "moviendo" unos bafles sony que me regalaron y se escuchaba fuerte pero muy distorcionado, ahora me arme el tda1521 y la verdad es que no solo que suena mas fuerte que el 8571j, sino que tiene una nitidez buenisima. Este ampli que estas armando solo lo recomiendo para autos



Puede ser que lo hayan echo asi para usar 2 configuraciones distintas de patas?


----------



## julian403

Una pregunta, la masa del la señal (pin 12) ¿a donde va? ¿ a la masa de la alimentación?


----------



## julian403

He armado el amplificador TDA8571j tal cual como lo especificó un compañero en un post anterior:  



Violeta: tda 8571
Amarillo: Salidas
Rojo: Capacitores 474
Azul: Entrada de señal
Celeste: alimentación (pad cuadrado masa)
Líneas verdes: Puentes

El problema es que en la salida tengo un ruido constante de gran amplitud (un pitido) y la señal de audio se escucha muy pero muy bajo de fondo, es más se escucha más atenuado que sin el ampli. 
Pensé que el problema era los capacitores pues le había puesto unos de 100 nF y los desoldé y les soldé unos de 470 nf, tal cual como lo dice en el datasheet. 

¿Alguien me podría dar una ayuda? 

Saludos.


----------

